# Exhaust questions confused.



## Rabbit23 (Feb 26, 2011)

okay i have been reading a lot on here about exhaust systems, and people going back and fourth on 2.5' and 3' pipping which is better and stuff.all i wanted to know is if i run a 2.5" straight pipe from headers to the end, just one pipe, will i need a muffler? because i see a lot of people saying something about back pressure, and im not sure what that is and how it works. Can someone please enlighten me what it is and what would be a good set up for me? my plan is to chip tune the car throw in a cold air intake and 2.5" straight pipe.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

not judging, but why do you want a straight pipe?


----------



## Rabbit23 (Feb 26, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> not judging, but why do you want a straight pipe?


 
to be honest, one of my buddies convinced me it would be the best way to go, but i was thinking of going with magnaflow system


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

as long as you don't mind really loud and no cat...


----------



## Somewhiteguy (Mar 14, 2012)

I have the magnaflow cat back on my car and I get told by a lot of people that its to loud so straight pipe would be even worse. Think about what the cops will hear when you drive by them. IMO just get the cat-back you won't regret it.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

No reason to straight pipe an otherwise factory car. You're going to end up with NO torque, and NO ear drums. That's
[email protected]


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i added an 18" muffler because it was too loud... 

its all up to you.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just thrown one magnaflow to cut down the rasp a straight pipe has if you still want it loud. Its still gonna be loud as balls. Mine sure is with usp catted midpipe and i think 14 inch and 6 inch round magnaflow. Im looking at another catback thats quieter cause its ridiculous especially on cold starts or when im gunning it. I can seriously feel the sound waves when I first start it up and stand behind my car. Under WOT it just screams and can be heard blocks and blocks and blocks away. 

People say my exhaust is extremely loud which it is. I used to have a straight pipe and if was stupid after a few days and it still is. The rasp was piercingly loud. So I say no straight pipe.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

i ran a straight pipe with a header for a while. When i added a res and a muffler i gained power. Honestly i wouldn't bother with the straight pipe. I am amazed i didn't get a ticket.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

As others have said no straight pipe it really is to loud, can be heard miles away and your head will hurt after a 10 minute driving no kidding.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

with all being said, got with 2,5" pipe, and add mufflers untill you and your ears are pleased!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

2.5 from catback, no res, 1 magnaflow muffler to dual exhaust 


Video


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

I did a resonator delete for the one right after the cat. The on the back I did a GTI cat back, resonator and muffler(suitcase). Also put the GTI valance on it. 

Sounds fantastic, and I got it done for $658 installed, including the cost of buying the valance new from the dealer & buying the exhaust from my friend the GTI. 

Looks great too. 

http://gallery.me.com/timmy/100359/photo2_1/web.jpg?ver=13307143510001 

If I do anything else, it'll be a catted pipe and 2.5" piping back to the cat back to finish it off. GTI exhaust is 2.5" which is all you want on an NA.


----------



## Somewhiteguy (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey jordan are those your new WHEELS!!!!!!!???


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Fudgey Memory said:


> http://gallery.me.com/timmy/100359/photo2_1/web.jpg?ver=13307143510001


 I didn't know Tiguans came with a 2.5. :laugh:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Somewhiteguy said:


> Hey jordan are those your new WHEELS!!!!!!!???


 LOL yes Steve! You wont see me tonight at the meet though, next week we can catch up! :thumbup:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

IMO..... I really hate the sound of the magnaflow.... It sounds really raspy especially if you compare it to videos of the AWE, simply put it's not for our cars. They need to stay on the domestic and higher displacement cars 

Now straight pipe, I agree with most people, WAY TOO LOUD and obnoxious! It would probably sound like absolute garbage and stupid loud! 

I have the AWE catback system and love it! i had it for about 8 months with stock cat in and then I got a test pipe. Did that thing ever liven up!!! Granted around 3-3.8K on partial throttle it is rather raspy, full throttle it sounds like no other! it is awesome! Straight pipe=NO 

There are many custom set ups on here but it's really trial and error.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Not true. I heard a 2.5 with 2 magnaflows and was nearly as smooth sounding as the AWE. Mine is raspy at certain rpms but I only have one muffler. The nastiness is around 2-3K especially with the addition of my usp midpipe catted. but once you go over 4K I think mine sounds like sex. Some people like to have a more raw and vicious sound. 






 (windows down) 
I got a ton of compliments from the sound from my friends and another thread I posted this. My friend said at first it sounds raspy and then it gets refined. Alot of GTI owners were shocked from the sound lol. But it is getting a bit annoying. I am looking at eurojet or awe even though I will probably lose that edgy and raw sound. 



This was BEFORE I installed the USP midpipe. There is a huge difference. The windows are up but its not rapsy at all. The usp did add rasp but it adds a nice character.


----------

